# Introducing Myself - Mystery, Fantasy and General Fiction Writer



## bostonmargy (Jun 29, 2010)

Hello, everybody. I'm Margy and I've just joined on a recommendation from Linton Robinson, who started a digital writers section on this site.

I'm a writer who also really likes the web 2.0, interactive, world. I love to play around with blogs, videos, audio/podcasts and the rest. I hope to meet more of you here to share writing and reading.

I live in the Boston, Massachusetts area. Any other members in my neck of the woods?


----------



## terrib (Jun 29, 2010)

Hey Margy, glad to have you, hon...


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jun 29, 2010)

Glad to see you here, Margy.   This is one intereting writer, folks.  She's come up with some edgy innovations even in online novels, where everybody is so young and withit.  Her stories about two old babes who run afoul of crime are cool enough on their own lights, but her way of telling the story (with characters who are basically FaceBook profiles, and such) are quite exciting.

Check it out


----------



## The Backward OX (Jun 29, 2010)

I think Pete the wrecker, aka *eggo*, lives there or somewhere close.


----------



## Nickie (Jun 30, 2010)

Welcome to the forums, Margy. (I live in Belgium, but have visited Boston already.)


Nickie


----------



## caelum (Jul 5, 2010)

Welcome to WF.


----------



## MeeQ (Jul 5, 2010)

Indeed, welcome.


----------

